# simple can be beautiful



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I spent all day yesterday in my truck helping my husband drive and make business calls. I am so grateful for my projects! We drove 300 miles and one of the calls took all afternoon. We were in a rough area of Las Vegas, Nevada so I locked myself in the truck with my gun and my knitting and knitted all afternoon. I was thinking how pretty the shawl I am working on is (I will post pictures later) but it is rated beginner. In this situation a simple project was just right. I realized that doing something complicated can be just time consuming and frustrating. I can make much more progress and have wonderful results doing simple things well. Everyone loves the color of this shawl (blue green)and any one of my friends or family would love to have it as a gift. Simple things can be useful and beautiful and I can make many more people happy with them.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

black kitty said:


> I spent all day yesterday in my truck helping my husband drive and make business calls. I am so grateful for my projects! We drove 300 miles and one of the calls took all afternoon. We were in a rough area of Las Vegas, Nevada so I locked myself in the truck with my gun and my knitting and knitted all afternoon. I was thinking how pretty the shawl I am working on is (I will post pictures later) but it is rated beginner. In this situation a simple project was just right. I realized that doing something complicated can be just time consuming and frustrating. I can make much more progress and have wonderful results doing simple things well. Everyone loves the color of this shawl (blue green)and any one of my friends or family would love to have it as a gift. Simple things can be useful and beautiful and I can make many more people happy with them.


Definitely agree---simple CAN be beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

lol care to share the pattern ur working on,,i need something simple too !!


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm still giggling at the picture of you, the gun & knitting :lol: makes me think of this cute story :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

lol :lol: The same mental picture was in my head!


----------



## Cptldy (Feb 20, 2012)

ROFL

I forwarded it to my father. 

every time I read it I still get the giggles.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Great thread. Loved the story and so did my DH. I too love to knit simple things in the car. Also a lot of wonderful multicolor yarn doesn't really work without a simple pattern. Simple ribbed socks and a SS shawl with a ruffled edge look fabulous, as the yarn colors do half the work for you! ;-)


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

The pattern is from the leisure arts publication -Knit Along with Debbie Macomber, friendship shawls, 10 shawls to make and share. I am making the first shawl in the book (pg 6) I and every one who sees it really like the way it is turning out. I love the funny story. My hubby laughed too. On the serious side I wouldn't
sit in a vehicle by my self in that neighborhood with out my little friend under the seat. It was a pretty day, I had a great time and I got lots of knitting done.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Guns and knitting! You're my kinda gal!


----------



## Cptldy (Feb 20, 2012)

O Vegas isn't that bad....

Well during the day that is. 



black kitty said:


> The pattern is from the leisure arts publication -Knit Along with Debbie Macomber, friendship shawls, 10 shawls to make and share. I am making the first shawl in the book (pg 6) I and every one who sees it really like the way it is turning out. I love the funny story. My hubby laughed too. On the serious side I wouldn't
> sit in a vehicle by my self in that neighborhood with out my little friend under the seat. It was a pretty day, I had a great time and I got lots of knitting done.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

black kitty said:


> I spent all day yesterday in my truck helping my husband drive and make business calls. I am so grateful for my projects! We drove 300 miles and one of the calls took all afternoon. We were in a rough area of Las Vegas, Nevada so I locked myself in the truck with my gun and my knitting and knitted all afternoon. I was thinking how pretty the shawl I am working on is (I will post pictures later) but it is rated beginner. In this situation a simple project was just right. I realized that doing something complicated can be just time consuming and frustrating. I can make much more progress and have wonderful results doing simple things well. Everyone loves the color of this shawl (blue green)and any one of my friends or family would love to have it as a gift. Simple things can be useful and beautiful and I can make many more people happy with them.


Okay, what is it exactly about living in Las Vegas that makes people want to carry guns with them? I have 2 friends that live there, and both of them carry guns with them when they go somewhere and they keep them within arms reach when they are alone in the house in the day working. Is Las Vegas really that scary to live in?


----------



## Cptldy (Feb 20, 2012)

I live in vegas. I do not nor have ever owned a gun.

now if you go into any inner city ghetto there is a danger. But Vegas is not that dangerous.

And I am a local


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I drive to Vegas often. I am by myself a lot on these trips. I protect myself the best way I know how. There are neighborhoods that are beautiful and neighborhoods where you have to be VERY careful. I was in such a neighborhood. Once I broke down on one of my long distance trips and a policeman pulled up to check on me. He called a tow truck and then told me he didn't really have time to stay with me. He said "you will be alright won't you" because guess what he found in plain sight on the seat when he got in the vehicle to pop the hood. No he did not have a problem with it. He didn't even say anything to me about it. I think he would want his wife to do the same thing. My family wants me home safe.


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

wow


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Simple is absolutely beautiful. Any complicated yarn, be it in pattern or texture, looks best in the plainest of stitches. I just finished a very long piece of garter stitch in Homespun. It became a hooded scraf and looks very nice and the scarf doesn't have a bad side... The rythmn of plain knitting is a joy and lets me daydream at the same time. Glad you had a productive AND relaxing day..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love your story Christine. I have 70 year old friend who almost always has a gun with her. She has forbidden me to walk on the wooded walking trails near my home alone. DH and I laugh becaue I'm not afraid but I WOULD GET LOST.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I laughed so much at the story and my eyes were streaming with laughter. Love it. We are not allowed to carry guns here in Australia even though there are some illegal ones around.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I couldn't agree more simple can be very beautiful.


----------



## lucy b (Nov 24, 2011)

Keep it simple is my philosophy for everything!


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm all about the yarn! Granny's favorite dishcloth , bigger needles two colors...people love them and you can make them in stacks...bigger needles and several strands of DK weight yarn and you have a baby blanket...I love to play with the colors and textures...getting too complicated ruined all the fun for me.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

I love this site, I can picture Blackkitty sitting in her truck looking harmless with her knitting when a thug tries to intimidate her up comes the gun of he goes back to knitting for Blackkitty I know there is a serious side to this but I loved the story I am also doing some plain mohair knitting as I have been doing cables and want a break


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

The older I get, the more "simple" I become, the more "basic", I become and most important the more "peaceful" I become. I love your attitude and your take on it. Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

Glad your ok, and in OKC after dark you wouldn't catch me without protection either. That's why I live in a small city outside Tulsa.
I like the idea of going out and not needing protection.
However if in tha situation I probably would of done the same thing. You Go Girl!


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Guns and knitting.... that's what we do! My husband restores antique military firearms and I knit... thought we were the only ones


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

haha....love it!!!! :lol:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

With needles in your hands and a gun by your side; how does life get any better?? ;-)


----------



## tjs067 (Sep 29, 2011)

I love simple also. Knitting is an enjoyment although there are times I like a challenge. Each simple/challenge has it's time and place. I look forward to seeing your shawl pics.
Love the newspaper story.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would love a simple shawl. Wanna share the pattern?
Beth


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

ompuff said:


> black kitty said:
> 
> 
> > I spent all day yesterday in my truck helping my husband drive and make business calls. I am so grateful for my projects! We drove 300 miles and one of the calls took all afternoon. We were in a rough area of Las Vegas, Nevada so I locked myself in the truck with my gun and my knitting and knitted all afternoon. I was thinking how pretty the shawl I am working on is (I will post pictures later) but it is rated beginner. In this situation a simple project was just right. I realized that doing something complicated can be just time consuming and frustrating. I can make much more progress and have wonderful results doing simple things well. Everyone loves the color of this shawl (blue green)and any one of my friends or family would love to have it as a gift. Simple things can be useful and beautiful and I can make many more people happy with them.
> ...


It seems so strange to read of people carrying guns & knitting at the same time ,carrying arms is against the law over here unless you have a gun licence which is mostly farmers & hunters ,many are refused .of course criminals have them illigally


----------



## Sheeplady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ahh, you girls made my day! going to post the newspaper article on our sheep club site. And yes I agree simple is better. Things are busy around here and there are to many interruptions for me to make anything complicated. Simple is good!


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

OMG I am just smiling at the thought of you with your knitting and your gun!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

I agree! It's much more rewarding to have a nice simple project when not at home to work on. I'd bring something difficult to a show and sit there and pull my hair out because I did something wrong. I now do simple knitting projects. A new KP pal has gotten me turned on to dishcloths so will be making them and scarves at
car shows. I just can't sit for 8 hours and not do anything. Idle
hands are the devil's work! I have to keep busy! 
Have a wonderful day everybody!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Pretty funny. I think no charges where filed because,,, what guy would admit to a little old lady getting the best of him.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Love the way you bought the thread back to the knitting. Well done.


----------



## maisey67 (Aug 30, 2011)

Tooooooo funny!!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Simple is absolutely beautiful. Any complicated yarn, be it in pattern or texture, looks best in the plainest of stitches. I just finished a very long piece of garter stitch in Homespun. It became a hooded scraf and looks very nice and the scarf doesn't have a bad side... The rythmn of plain knitting is a joy and lets me daydream at the same time. Glad you had a productive AND relaxing day..


I completely agree. I often tell beginners to let the yarn do the work - if it's fancy, make it simple. And you're right about the rhythm of knitting.... it is soothing.

So now we knitters carry long sharp sticks AND guns !! Very funny.


----------



## Scarlotta (Dec 2, 2011)

Because I knit while watching I like plain, simple patterns. Also for the same reason Dreamweaver gives.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

I so agree with you about simplicity. Regarding your gun, I remember being surprised when I first went to the upscale Fashion Show mall in Las Vegas. There is a sign that tells you not to bring your gun inside the mall. That was a first. I just thought the mall was dangerous because of the Neiman Marcus--too many temptations.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I agree. I figured out that a complicated stitch (that is time consuming) and knitted in multi-colored yarn loses its purpose and flavor when you cannot even see the pattern made.

Simple speaks volumes

Fisherwoman


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I totally agree ...Simplicity is just beautiful and sometimes all we need..
I feel safe as well because I have God to protect me and when he is busy my 357 magnum LOL..

Thanks for sharing...cannot wait to see your shawl.


----------



## Pantrypam (Nov 24, 2011)

Beautiful thoughts.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

If it weren't for simple things, I wouldn't get many things knit. My DH and I are going to St Charles for the women's basketball tournament next week, and I already have my simple projects lined up for the trip. It's a 3-hour drive up and back, plus, he likes to watch ALL the games whereas I only am interested in our local girls, so I will knit simple things while he watches the other games. I enjoyed your story and smiled at the picture of you in head.K.I.S.S. (keep it simple sweetie)


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Read this at 5:00am today. Had a good chuckle to start my day off. That other article of the old lady and her car 
was priceless. I love this forum. 
and as everyone has said simple is beautiful


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh....I have read these posts and laughed out loud. Black Kitty, Christine Dix, and Camilla....yours I have read to DH. The bad guys all have illegal weapons...and unfortunately....the bad guys are drifting into the "good" neighborhoods too.
Simple is beautiful...in all shapes and forms.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

black kitty said:


> I spent all day yesterday in my truck helping my husband drive and make business calls. I am so grateful for my projects! We drove 300 miles and one of the calls took all afternoon. We were in a rough area of Las Vegas, Nevada so I locked myself in the truck with my gun and my knitting and knitted all afternoon. I was thinking how pretty the shawl I am working on is (I will post pictures later) but it is rated beginner. In this situation a simple project was just right. I realized that doing something complicated can be just time consuming and frustrating. I can make much more progress and have wonderful results doing simple things well. Everyone loves the color of this shawl (blue green)and any one of my friends or family would love to have it as a gift. Simple things can be useful and beautiful and I can make many more people happy with them.


I have come by that opinion also. Sometimes, it's all in the yarn and stitch, even if simple. I found that with beading also. It is the simple bracelets and earrings that you wear the most as long as they are in pretty colors. :thumbup:


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

I totally agree with you! So nice to hear how someone else appreciates the beauty and simplicity of a less difficult project! I stay away from complicated, intricate projects and go for the simple....they are just as pretty and can be just as admired and useful.
Thank you!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

It's a different world today. I grew up in a time when no locked their front door. When neighbor would call neighbor to run over to their house and thaw a meat from the freezer, check that the stove was turned off etc and no key was needed. Today, I not only lock my door but deadbolt it. I take a cell phone with me when I walk the dog. I no longer go to the mall at night unless I go with someone. And yes, last year I took a series of three gun safety classes. Me... a woman who was initially afraid of gun, can now shoot a rifle and a gun. No, I have not purchased one but do not rule out the possibility that I may one day. God help us all that we have come to this point. Now back to our fellow sister... Great idea to knit while traveling with hubby. :lol:


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh for sure.......our house too was NEVER locked, we never locked doors or windows or even the car!
A shame we now hear of almost everyone carrying a gun to feel safe!
and how fun to keep knitting while you get to be with your husband!


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

I always take a project even if going to the grocery store. You never know who he is going to run into. Sitting in the car doing simple projects passes the time away and you end up with a beautiful ending.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

An artist friend told me "Simplicity is the essence of good design"


----------



## Twins (Dec 29, 2011)

This so funny! Love the knitting projects for the long car rides and in case you need a gun that was a great idea. Now days you never know when you might need to use it. Still laughing at the Florida women article! Laughter is good medicine, thank you should last me the whole day!( can't wait to see the finished project, simple can be beautiful!


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

black kitty said:


> I drive to Vegas often. I am by myself a lot on these trips. I protect myself the best way I know how. There are neighborhoods that are beautiful and neighborhoods where you have to be VERY careful. I was in such a neighborhood. Once I broke down on one of my long distance trips and a policeman pulled up to check on me. He called a tow truck and then told me he didn't really have time to stay with me. He said "you will be alright won't you" because guess what he found in plain sight on the seat when he got in the vehicle to pop the hood. No he did not have a problem with it. He didn't even say anything to me about it. I think he would want his wife to do the same thing. My family wants me home safe.


WOW!!WOW!! Now this gives me another reason to worry about my niece that lives in Vegas...at any rate I am sure every city has very nice neighbourhoods and some 'not so nice neighbourhoods!' My bro-in-law lived in Vegas and went to the strip to gamble some money, won over $20M and got mugged in the parking lot! Not a nice memory but then I wouldn't walk around with that kind of money in my pocket...and every city has their 'bad' stories....sometimes things get rough but guns are definitely are illegal here.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

black kitty said:


> I spent all day yesterday in my truck helping my husband drive and make business calls. I am so grateful for my projects! We drove 300 miles and one of the calls took all afternoon. We were in a rough area of Las Vegas, Nevada so I locked myself in the truck with my gun and my knitting and knitted all afternoon. I was thinking how pretty the shawl I am working on is (I will post pictures later) but it is rated beginner. In this situation a simple project was just right. I realized that doing something complicated can be just time consuming and frustrating. I can make much more progress and have wonderful results doing simple things well. Everyone loves the color of this shawl (blue green)and any one of my friends or family would love to have it as a gift. Simple things can be useful and beautiful and I can make many more people happy with them.


thank goodness I do not need to lock myself into my car..with a gun! just wanted to say..with a spindle you could also do some spinning in your car..to vary your routine...


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

well..we still do not lock our door..our dog might bark if there was a stranger..but she would only overwhelm them with a friendly greeting. I have to say though..that when we did live in town..15 min drive from here...we had a drunken man walk into our house..so I did lock in town.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

reply to marylinf:

that is for sure...our library has a knitting pattern book. not a single good pattern in the book..at a guess, the manufacturers of some "art" yarns were paying her to try to make something out of them so as to increase sales.


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

LindaH said:


> black kitty said:
> 
> 
> > I spent all day yesterday in my truck helping my husband drive and make business calls. I am so grateful for my projects! We drove 300 miles and one of the calls took all afternoon. We were in a rough area of Las Vegas, Nevada so I locked myself in the truck with my gun and my knitting and knitted all afternoon. I was thinking how pretty the shawl I am working on is (I will post pictures later) but it is rated beginner. In this situation a simple project was just right. I realized that doing something complicated can be just time consuming and frustrating. I can make much more progress and have wonderful results doing simple things well. Everyone loves the color of this shawl (blue green)and any one of my friends or family would love to have it as a gift. Simple things can be useful and beautiful and I can make many more people happy with them.
> ...


I have to believe that if carrying guns is that rampant, there must be a reasonable explanation. Better to be safe than sorry. I know of some neighborhoods around my small city that I avoid simply because I wouldn't want to get out of my car in them. And for the knitting- a GREAT way to spend an afternoon- a few tunes, sunshine, and a knitting project.


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

Any city, be it Las Vegas or Phoenix or Los Angeles, can be pretty questionable in certain parts of that city. Carrying a gun is a personal decision and it's our constitutional right to do so. But something to remember - even our knitting needles not too long ago was considered a weapon by "homeland security"


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree that simple can be beautiful. I also appreciate the (seemingly) strange combination of knitting and carrying guns. I am finishing up a beautiful lace neck wrap this morning and have plans with my son to take him to the range to "blow up some stuff" with his new over/under 12 gauge. When it's not my turn, I can stitch a few rows in my project. I have carried a gun most of my life (except the years when I had toddlers) and LOVE to knit.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

black kitty said:


> I spent all day yesterday in my truck helping my husband drive and make business calls. I am so grateful for my projects! We drove 300 miles and one of the calls took all afternoon. We were in a rough area of Las Vegas, Nevada so I locked myself in the truck with my gun and my knitting and knitted all afternoon. I was thinking how pretty the shawl I am working on is (I will post pictures later) but it is rated beginner. In this situation a simple project was just right. I realized that doing something complicated can be just time consuming and frustrating. I can make much more progress and have wonderful results doing simple things well. Everyone loves the color of this shawl (blue green)and any one of my friends or family would love to have it as a gift. Simple things can be useful and beautiful and I can make many more people happy with them.


LOL Pistol packing mama. I love it! I have been making less complicated things too after years of intarsia and lace patterns. It's just more relaxing. If I felt I was in an area that I needed a gun, I wouldn't know my own name much less be able to concentrate on knitting. You rock! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Great story, Christine; I have sent it to all of my friends, and some of the comments I am getting back are almost as funny!


----------



## dragonfairy (Jun 23, 2011)

I love the simple stitches and patterns. It is so relaxing, I have always imagined it was like a form of meditation (not that I've ever gotten the hang of that unfortunately).


----------



## taya (Feb 5, 2011)

Amen to that!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

black kitty you have made my day what a laugh my hubby and i had i even emailed your letter to my email to keep it i am so glad you didn't have to hide your gun under your shawl and shoot through it we don't carry guns here in canada either at least not honest folks coming from a small town i don't always lock my door unless i leave for the evening or whole day as for your knitting glad you got some in will watch for your shawl remember to label it protected with a gun lol thanks again


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh well now let me share... I have been out of work with a terrible tooth ach for a week now.. several miles(80+) driven to a dentist to do a root canal.. and back home.. I don't do well with pain meds so I have been just a tad bit cranky.. I couldn't knit or even stay awake long enough to concentrate on much of anything.. I am seriously NOT ready to go back to work today... THEN I read this post... I am still laughing... at Christines post.. and I am agreeing with black kitty.. that simple can be beautiful too... all in all this is the best way to start another trying week... thanks for everything .... this forum is the best....


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

With beautiful yarn, it doesn't matter how simple the stitch. Just last night I was trying to decide what to do with some Noro yarn I've been saving for ages, and fell in love with a garter stitch cardigan in the free patterns on the Rowan site. It will be such a joy to do something uncomplicated for a change! 

Somehow, I think a woman sitting alone confidently knitting in a truck would have been safe even without a gun. If my husband made me wait for hours in a truck I might want to use it on him!


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree that simple knitting is very relaxing and rewarding. I LOVE your story and intend to pass it along. Thanks!


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

Ha ha ha-Very funny What a hoot..I had to pass this one on.
Best laugh I`ve had in ages. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## dkosth (Oct 21, 2011)

I like the story.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

How wonderful to start our day with a great laugh, I love this site.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Lilysmom...we moved back to my home state Arizona in 2006..to semi-retire then...now retired.
It was a blistering hot 116 degrees...felt like when you open an oven door and the hot blast hits you in the face kinda hot...after being away from my home state for more than 3 decades and growing up all over Europe..I was shell shocked with the heat lol
Hubby and I drove to a fast food to get a coke freezy type of drink to cool off....in the store there were several men standing in line to pay for their snacks etc...and I noticed they had on gun holsters with guns????????..Inside me I started to panic..thinking the store was being robbed??? 
LOL @ me....come to find out..here in the Old Wild West one can pack heat and carry a gun openly in public...registered gun etc...
Well let me tell you..I was blown away...I was told it was just the Old West way LOL
A dear friend once told me this about guns....Better to have than want...than Want/ need and not have.
You read or see on TV daily about home invasions even in broad daylight...sickens me...so I do not live in fear nor am I paranoid about it...just feel saver having my own registered gun at home....Another tip I read about was ..buy WASP bug spray..because the spray goes a long length..ie top of ones roof...just a better spray for protection..and blinds the person temporiarly.
I was once asked if I could shoot anyone with my gun...to which I said...IF that person was UNinvited to my home for a home invasion...In a heart beat I would to protect my hubby and those I love...of course I would try to use reason first..and hopefully shoot to stop not to fatally injure..but yes ..sad to say our world has come to this..
Pretty sad state when the criminals are armed more heavily than our law enforcement officers.
Nuff said! lol



Lilysmom567 said:


> Oh....I have read these posts and laughed out loud. Black Kitty, Christine Dix, and Camilla....yours I have read to DH. The bad guys all have illegal weapons...and unfortunately....the bad guys are drifting into the "good" neighborhoods too.
> Simple is beautiful...in all shapes and forms.


----------



## dkosth (Oct 21, 2011)

I think I replied to the wrong person about your article. Cute story. Glad you were safe.


----------



## dayreads (Mar 3, 2012)

well said! look forward to the pics, sounds lovely.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

These 2 stories made my morning.
Be safe, Black Kitty, & continue to enjoy your knitting.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

joycevv said:


> With beautiful yarn, it doesn't matter how simple the stitch. Just last night I was trying to decide what to do with some Noro yarn I've been saving for ages, and fell in love with a garter stitch cardigan in the free patterns on the Rowan site. It will be such a joy to do something uncomplicated for a change!
> 
> Somehow, I think a woman sitting alone confidently knitting in a truck would have been safe even without a gun. If my husband made me wait for hours in a truck I might want to use it on him!


I am attaching this pic of one of my favorite scarfs - you will be able to tell easily that the whole thing was done in garter stitch - the yarn is Malabrigio / one skein and I did the edge bands and fringe in a pretty mohair lace (which doesn't actually match, but I love it anyway) SIMPLE IS BEAUTIFUL !!! MAYBE THAT WILL BE MY THOUGHT FOR THE DAY !!!


----------



## Hakatamama (Nov 13, 2011)

I am a nervous rider. Oh no ,were all goingtobe killed! Every minute or so. You know the type. I began taking knitting projects along. I am now quite pleasant to have in the car! I no longer have time to worryaboutbeing killed! I am way too busy!


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Ladies - sorry - I have a feeling I'm not supposed to post pictures here - I posted a few on the other thread for pictures . sorry again !!


----------



## Sam2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Where I live, only bad guys, cops, and hunters carry guns.

I've always wanted to see Vegas at least once. Now I'm not so sure. Although, are there any good knitting stores?


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Cptldy said:


> I live in vegas. I do not nor have ever owned a gun.
> 
> now if you go into any inner city ghetto there is a danger. But Vegas is not that dangerous.
> 
> And I am a local


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

black kitty-I've been well past the beginner stage for some time but that doesn't stop me from making things that are rated for beginner. I make something because I like the pattern, not for the skill level it's been given. If you like it, make it!Hope you and hubby had a productive day.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Lilysmom...we moved back to my home state Arizona in 2006..to semi-retire then...now retired.
> It was a blistering hot 116 degrees...felt like when you open an oven door and the hot blast hits you in the face kinda hot...after being away from my home state for more than 3 decades and growing up all over Europe..I was shell shocked with the heat lol
> Hubby and I drove to a fast food to get a coke freezy type of drink to cool off....in the store there were several men standing in line to pay for their snacks etc...and I noticed they had on gun holsters with guns????????..Inside me I started to panic..thinking the store was being robbed???
> LOL @ me....come to find out..here in the Old Wild West one can pack heat and carry a gun openly in public...registered gun etc...
> ...


Agreed....I am a "peacemaker" at heart...always have been....BUT...I would and WILL do what ever I have to do to defend myself, my family and my home.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

A Simple but absolutely beautiful creation!

Hats off to you!

Fisherwoman from Boston


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

A girl after my own heart!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

I like simple patterns for when I'm riding too. Don't have to have a pattern handy or all the necessary tools. Your were safe...sharp needles and a gun.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> I'm still giggling at the picture of you, the gun & knitting :lol: makes me think of this cute story :lol: :lol:


Love it!


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I like simple patterns for when I'm riding too. Don't have to have a pattern handy or all the necessary tools. Your were safe. I also took simple to the hospital the last three months when my man friend was in - we had his funeral last Thursday; so a little levity was appreciated this morning. Thank you so much.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Well put Marilyn.



Marilynf said:


> An artist friend told me "Simplicity is the essence of good design"


----------



## Cptldy (Feb 20, 2012)

I strand crochet thread with bamboo 2/24, and cobweb cashmere for face cloths.. Very simple, very nice on the face



nuttyknitter said:


> I'm all about the yarn! Granny's favorite dishcloth , bigger needles two colors...people love them and you can make them in stacks...bigger needles and several strands of DK weight yarn and you have a baby blanket...I love to play with the colors and textures...getting too complicated ruined all the fun for me.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I have lived and worked here a long time and never had any problems except with pan handlers who are mostly annoying.


----------



## Cptldy (Feb 20, 2012)

NanGreen said:


> I have lived and worked here a long time and never had any problems except with pan handlers who are mostly annoying.


I very much agree... Wel said..


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

My favorite top is a simple "T". Lets the beautiful colors and all those neat little stitches take center stage.


----------



## Celiajo (Dec 29, 2011)

I Love the article Get Out of The Car thanks for sharing. I lived in Sarasota 61yrs.I can just imagine this happening sometime in the winter months.You never know who is packing a gun these days, knitting and all.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

I have always been for gun control and refused for years to have a gun in the house. But San Diego doesn't feel as safe as it used to esp the suburb I live in. we jusr sold our house and are moving to another neighborhood for a while until we decide where to retire. In the meantime we are taking lessons in handling firearms and have purchased what we feel we need for home protection.
And while we were looking at houses I knitted simple scarves in the car; didn't have to worry about following a pattern.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm with you 100%.
When I go to Knitting Group it's great to have that project you can work on and visit at the same time.
If I want to count I can count at home!

And Christina Dix...that is funny.
Bye, Robin


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

Loved the word picture and the gun toting grandma shopping! I have out loud and interrupted the kids playing their game!


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

What a wonder mental picture!!!!!! I agree that simple is better at least for me.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> I'm still giggling at the picture of you, the gun & knitting :lol: makes me think of this cute story :lol: :lol:


Hilarious. Thanks so much for the morning laugh.


----------



## Cptldy (Feb 20, 2012)

I was wondering if that beautiful shawl is going to come out of hiding with some pictures????

Would love to see it.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

terrachroma said:


> I'm with you 100%.
> When I go to Knitting Group it's great to have that project you can work on and visit at the same time.
> If I want to count I can count at home!
> 
> ...


I agree with you. Can't tell you how many times I came home from a knit group and frogged it all because I was talking. 
 Better just to have a simple project.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

black kitty said:


> I spent all day yesterday in my truck helping my husband drive and make business calls. I am so grateful for my projects! We drove 300 miles and one of the calls took all afternoon. We were in a rough area of Las Vegas, Nevada so I locked myself in the truck with my gun and my knitting and knitted all afternoon. I was thinking how pretty the shawl I am working on is (I will post pictures later) but it is rated beginner. In this situation a simple project was just right. I realized that doing something complicated can be just time consuming and frustrating. I can make much more progress and have wonderful results doing simple things well. Everyone loves the color of this shawl (blue green)and any one of my friends or family would love to have it as a gift. Simple things can be useful and beautiful and I can make many more people happy with them.


I always carry a car project. Usually I stick in what I am having trouble finishing....makes me pay attention to it. Sheri


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> I'm still giggling at the picture of you, the gun & knitting :lol: makes me think of this cute story :lol: :lol:


Love it. I grew up in Sarasota where this event happened! Too funny!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank u,, i got the book in my cart !


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

I have to say that I shy away from intermediate patterns. It always takes me time to figure out patterns, and I am a slow knitter anyway Christine I am still laughing at that story. Many years ago my then boyfriend and I got out of movies. It was pouring, so he went to get the car, I jumped in and let out a scream I got into the wrong car with the wrong man. I'll never forget that one. I was not even a senior then, so can't blame that rlmayknit.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

I always knit when we're in the car and have done most of my projects there. Your story reminded me of the last time I needed to show id and pulled out my concealed weapons permit instead of my driver's license. They look almost the same, and I like the picture on the cwp better. The lady who requested it sure was polite afterwards. )


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> I'm still giggling at the picture of you, the gun & knitting :lol: makes me think of this cute story :lol: :lol:


I fit the description and almost did the same thing one day. Fortunately, I realized my mistake early on. ROFL !!!!


----------



## Cptldy (Feb 20, 2012)

O I love it.

I had an uncontrollable burst of laughter at that one.



Idaho said:


> I always knit when we're in the car and have done most of my projects there. Your story reminded me of the last time I needed to show id and pulled out my concealed weapons permit instead of my driver's license. They look almost the same, and I like the picture on the cwp better. The lady who requested it sure was polite afterwards. )


----------



## Estelle (Jun 30, 2011)

Phew - if you sat with a gun in a car in England even if you were knitting you would be arrested.
I guess this is the difference between the US and here. I doubt if many people would applaud you but would be very very wary and think you were crazy. Before long you would be surrounded by the police who, by the way, don't as a rule carry guns and they would would remove said gun and demand to see your licence. 
I know this is controversial but my word I wouldn't want to shoot anybody. I like a quiet life simply knitting.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree. I have been knitting a long time, and still like the simple patterns the best. Then the knitting can be like meditation. Also liked that carjacking story!


----------



## clgray (Nov 22, 2011)

oh so true it is the love put into it and sometimes the color of the yarn makes it simple but great ....can't stop laughing at the picture of you knitting with your gun beside you


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Estelle said:


> Phew - if you sat with a gun in a car in England even if you were knitting you would be arrested.
> I guess this is the difference between the US and here. I doubt if many people would applaud you but would be very very wary and think you were crazy. Before long you would be surrounded by the police who, by the way, don't as a rule carry guns and they would would remove said gun and demand to see your licence.
> I know this is controversial but my word I wouldn't want to shoot anybody. I like a quiet life simply knitting.


Just remember the only country never to be invaded in Modern times is Switzerland and I've been told almost every household has a gun. When men leave the service they are given their gun to take home. Who in their right mind would invade a country where they know 99% of the people have a gun and know how to use it.


----------



## Estelle (Jun 30, 2011)

Great Britain hasn't been invaded since the Norman Conquest 1066 AD.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Estelle said:


> Great Britain hasn't been invaded since the Norman Conquest 1066 AD.


Interesting, for some reason I'm equating being bombed with being invades. Shows you what I know.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

You made me laugh with your remark about knitting and gun toting. When we lived in Texas and Arizona I never left the house without mine in my knitting bag. Thank God I never had to use the gun. Edith M


black kitty said:


> I spent all day yesterday in my truck helping my husband drive and make business calls. I am so grateful for my projects! We drove 300 miles and one of the calls took all afternoon. We were in a rough area of Las Vegas, Nevada so I locked myself in the truck with my gun and my knitting and knitted all afternoon. I was thinking how pretty the shawl I am working on is (I will post pictures later) but it is rated beginner. In this situation a simple project was just right. I realized that doing something complicated can be just time consuming and frustrating. I can make much more progress and have wonderful results doing simple things well. Everyone loves the color of this shawl (blue green)and any one of my friends or family would love to have it as a gift. Simple things can be useful and beautiful and I can make many more people happy with them.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I borrowed this to post on my facebook page - thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Marthasr (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for my laugh of the day! Loved it!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like a good day. Isn't it great to be accomplishing something beautiful while on the road. I knit in the truck also. 
k


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

You are so right. I still have my gun, know how to use it and fervently hope I NEvER have to use it but I will if I must. Don't mess with Gramma. Edith M


CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Lilysmom...we moved back to my home state Arizona in 2006..to semi-retire then...now retired.
> It was a blistering hot 116 degrees...felt like when you open an oven door and the hot blast hits you in the face kinda hot...after being away from my home state for more than 3 decades and growing up all over Europe..I was shell shocked with the heat lol
> Hubby and I drove to a fast food to get a coke freezy type of drink to cool off....in the store there were several men standing in line to pay for their snacks etc...and I noticed they had on gun holsters with guns????????..Inside me I started to panic..thinking the store was being robbed???
> LOL @ me....come to find out..here in the Old Wild West one can pack heat and carry a gun openly in public...registered gun etc...
> ...


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree, I have guns at home. Why not. Wouldn't us one without giving an intruder 100 chances to leave, but then . . . 
up to them.
k


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, I think I remember Americans intervening in WWI and II. 
Sounds like an invasion to me. 
K


----------



## hand-maeven (Jan 18, 2011)

I would love to see the pattern for this simple AND beautiful shawl. I'm looking for a springtime shawl pattern, I am also a big fan of blue-green and would also be interested in the yarn you are using. I have used a wool yarn from knitpicks on 3 projects that is a lovely blue-green, called "tidepool heather". Can't wait to see those photos!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

gloxsk8, What a lovely table you set. I would have to put a plastic sheet on top of that beautiful tablecloth so my guests could relax.

Has anyone else dyed a tablecloth to match whatever was spilled on it? I did. AND I SPILLED IT! Carolyn


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi
Just listening to all the coments about the gun I am
just glad that in the uk we dont have to carry guns but
also i am glad you have the guts to carry a gun and are
able to use them to protect yourself

susie cue


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

hand-maeven said:


> I would love to see the pattern for this simple AND beautiful shawl. I'm looking for a springtime shawl pattern, I am also a big fan of blue-green and would also be interested in the yarn you are using. I have used a wool yarn from knitpicks on 3 projects that is a lovely blue-green, called "tidepool heather". Can't wait to see those photos!


I am using lion brand jiffy yarn that has been in my stash for years. I am using size 13 straights as this shawl is worked from the side down. I posted earlier that I am using the first pattern (pg 6) in the leisure arts book -knit along with Debbie Macomber friendship shawls 10 shawls to make and share. I bought it at Joann's. I love this pattern and several others in the book. As others have said on the gun thing I really wouldn't want to have to hurt some one. Give them plenty of go away warnings etc.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Love the stories. I agree black kitty, simple can be beautiful! Love your spunk.
Donna K


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

Me too, simple is good!

CeliaJ


----------



## teddy3656 (Nov 20, 2011)

I go along with Dreamweaver. I love simple patterns and lovely yarns. Let the yarn do the talking. When I made my grand daughters First Communion Dress last year I said Honey ,we are going to let the fabric do the talking this time around. It works every time.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

My daughter is taking a hunter safety class this weekend so she can hunt this fall with her husband. She said the class if really interesting and that on the lunch break she bought some blaze orange yarn to make a 'stylin' hat for when she goes!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree, serenety is nice. However, I don't think the boarders are as secure in the USA as in UK... But I could be wrong. 
K


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Great story and I will chuckle at the image again and again. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## debbyhames (Jan 16, 2012)

omg, the newspaper article cracked me up!!


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh dear I AM rolling on the floor laughing. that is just so funny. I do thank God I live where I do not need to carry a gun although I wonder for how much longer. The world is becoming more and more violent and it will catch up with us here in New Zealand eventually, I am sure. Sad isn't it. why don't they all knit instead of committing crimes???


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm putting together a kit for a gal who wants to learn to knit, "someday." (What's wrong with now?) She got excited when the thrift shop had a bunch of needles for sale, but didn't buy any. I did. The instructions I'm giving her have a garter stitch scarf, dishcloth, and ribbed scarf. Does that sound ok?
I have a concealed carry weapon permit. I live in the motel I run. I have a gun handy at the registration desk and in the bedroom. (I probably should carry one in the car.) Just because you live somewhere safe doesn't mean bad people from other places don't come through your area. This is cowboy, farm/ranch and hunting country so guns are common thing for a lot of the locals to carry. (Just have to know how to use them safely.)


----------



## DonnaLynne (Feb 4, 2012)

I live in Canada where it is illegal to carry a gun. I live over the bridge from Detroit and my friend and I shop frequently in Michigan. Every one says not to go over there. Some places you stay away from but other then that I feel safe.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

rlmayknit said:


> I have to say that I shy away from intermediate patterns. It always takes me time to figure out patterns, and I am a slow knitter anyway Christine I am still laughing at that story. Many years ago my then boyfriend and I got out of movies. It was pouring, so he went to get the car, I jumped in and let out a scream I got into the wrong car with the wrong man. I'll never forget that one. I was not even a senior then, so can't blame that rlmayknit.


OMG !!! I can't stop laughing !! I may wet my pants !!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sam2 (Nov 10, 2011)

I think the same would happen here. Seeing someone knitting while sitting in a car might get a few nods of approval from passersby, seeing a gun on the seat in plain view would scare me.

Which states allow for concealed weapons? Which ones don't?



Estelle said:


> Phew - if you sat with a gun in a car in England even if you were knitting you would be arrested.
> I guess this is the difference between the US and here. I doubt if many people would applaud you but would be very very wary and think you were crazy. Before long you would be surrounded by the police who, by the way, don't as a rule carry guns and they would would remove said gun and demand to see your licence.
> I know this is controversial but my word I wouldn't want to shoot anybody. I like a quiet life simply knitting.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

My ex wasn't the best driver and I am a very nervous front seat driver, so when we would go on long trips I always had my simple projects going so I wouldn't have to keep using my "brake" since I would try to be more focused on what my hands were doing. Depending on the road and if we were going through a city or just highway driving would depend on how fast I used those needles and how fast the simple projects got done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Black kitty, good for you! Simple is great, and carrying your "friend" is smart. Especially when you know you will be alone in an unsafe area.

Grandmadawn, My sympathy to you. You will be in my prayers.

BobnDejasMom, you are right about safe areas having bad people travelling thru. I thought we lived in one of the safe areas of Ohio, but it's getting less and less safe all the time. I always have simple socks in the car with me, and frequently have my "friend" with me also.

For states that permit concealed carry, google it. You should find plenty of information. You can also check out Buckeye Firearms web site (I'm not affiliated, just know there is info there) and you can probably find a list of those states.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

The owner of 3 devon rex cat boys............have you ever shot your gun for let say, target practice?

Fisherwoman


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

christine, how i laughed, this was to cute. thanx...


Christine Dix said:


> I'm still giggling at the picture of you, the gun & knitting :lol: makes me think of this cute story :lol: :lol:


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

nozizweoriginals said:


> I so agree with you about simplicity. Regarding your gun, I remember being surprised when I first went to the upscale Fashion Show mall in Las Vegas. There is a sign that tells you not to bring your gun inside the mall. That was a first. I just thought the mall was dangerous because of the Neiman Marcus--too many temptations.


There is danger...and there is danger. 
Impulse shopping, hmm; 
that carries it's own dangers, alright.


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

[quote
Just remember the only country never to be invaded in Modern times is Switzerland and I've been told almost every household has a gun. When men leave the service they are given their gun to take home. Who in their right mind would invade a country where they know 99% of the people have a gun and know how to use it.[/quote]

If some nation is intent on invasion, handguns won't stop them.
They are not effective beyond a close distance and no match for an invading army.

Perhaps Switzerland's safety is made of other factors : banking amongst them?

I was a peace officier, federal and state , all my career.
I marvelled at how invulnerable new officers felt when they got their sidearms.
But, one sniper or one concealed assailiant...

we are after all, a fragile speicies, with no body armor, no claws, etc

Oh well.... back to knitting.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> The owner of 3 devon rex cat boys............have you ever shot your gun for let say, target practice?
> 
> Fisherwoman


I was raised with guns. I hunted with my father. I lived in a war zone with my x husband who was in the US military. I have taken hand gun training classes. My husband I am married to now loves anything that even looks like a gun. I have shot my gun many times. I picked it out and bought it myself. I do believe in good training and gun safety. VERY IMPORTANT.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Simple is not only beautiful but also can be elegant. Sometimes these can be great project to alow us to work without a lot of focus.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> I'm still giggling at the picture of you, the gun & knitting :lol: makes me think of this cute story :lol: :lol:


That's hilarious! I can relate, but I don't carry a gun!


----------



## Pat Mitchell38 (Sep 6, 2011)

Amen! patm38


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Marilynf said:


> An artist friend told me "Simplicity is the essence of good design"


I like this idea!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

fran-e said:


> christine, how i laughed, this was to cute. thanx...
> 
> 
> Christine Dix said:
> ...


I'm laughing too, but I'm at an age I'm definitely going to order some more antioxidants and herbs for memory and such! LOL. That's that last thing I need to die of: embarrassment.


----------



## marosa9-1-8 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey dsimp4, I am in Broken Arrow. Anywhere near you? Any knitting clubs you know of? I sometimes see people in Panera knitting together.


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

I totally agree. After all, knitting is supposed to be relaxing isn't it?


----------



## Estelle (Jun 30, 2011)

My word what a belligerent violent nation you Americans are. I wonder how many of you have seen the after effects of a gun shot wound? Also when it comes to the nitty gritty would you be able to use it? 
I've travelled all over America and don't feel any more threatened than I would say in London or Paris. In fact I was in New York last August and was struck by how clean, beautiful and safe it was. The areas where there has been crime have now beautiful boutiques and are a joy to walk in. It saddens me that you feel the need to bear arms.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> I'm still giggling at the picture of you, the gun & knitting :lol: makes me think of this cute story :lol: :lol:


Oh my gosh, I can see me doing that, how cute, thank u for sharing.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

It sounds like you got a lot done by driving around with hubby, good thing we have portable stuff to do.


----------



## marosa9-1-8 (Dec 3, 2011)

wow. Perhaps you don't realize how beligerant and violent that statement you made is. I am an American and I don't like guns, don't have or carry a gun. I think people who are obsessed with guns are disturbed. BUT: there are just as many pepole in America who are NOT gun people as there are gun people. We have the freedom of choice.


----------



## Estelle (Jun 30, 2011)

Marosa Read my comment again. I agree with you. As to choice, why would you let a disturbed person any where near a gun?


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I have no desire to be violent. I chose not to be the victim of a violent crime. I locked my self in the truck in the hopes that there would be no need for violence. I chose to knit and enjoy myself and not be a threat to God's other children. I just don't want to be hurt or see some other innocent person hurt. I know first hand about criminal actions and their consequences. May We all live peacefully with each other.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Estelle said:


> My word what a belligerent violent nation you Americans are. I wonder how many of you have seen the after effects of a gun shot wound? Also when it comes to the nitty gritty would you be able to use it?
> I've travelled all over America and don't feel any more threatened than I would say in London or Paris. In fact I was in New York last August and was struck by how clean, beautiful and safe it was. The areas where there has been crime have now beautiful boutiques and are a joy to walk in. It saddens me that you feel the need to bear arms.


I'm sure it's hard for you to understand. Yes, we know what gunshot wounds do, especially those of us who hunt. Yes we would defend our lives. Not all of America is unsafe. The states where people are allowed to carry weapons are safer than those that they are not...bad guys still have guns there too. There are parts of New York you obviously were not exposed to, especially at night.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

HAHAHAHAH this is soooo funny!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

It saddens us as well, but it is what it is. Edith M


Estelle said:


> My word what a belligerent violent nation you Americans are. I wonder how many of you have seen the after effects of a gun shot wound? Also when it comes to the nitty gritty would you be able to use it?
> I've travelled all over America and don't feel any more threatened than I would say in London or Paris. In fact I was in New York last August and was struck by how clean, beautiful and safe it was. The areas where there has been crime have now beautiful boutiques and are a joy to walk in. It saddens me that you feel the need to bear arms.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

estelle, i don't handle guns either..they scare me. my ex husband loved them had several, made his own ammunition. that was his choice and i honored it. as i do the people in here...if they want them and know how to use them, and keep them in a safe place, that is their option. i don't go into areas that are dangerous, i don't need to...or maybe my attitude would change. i know that not all places in my wonderful USA are safe, i know that. so, we are fortunate to have that option to own and handle or not. i don't want either options taken away, otherwise might as well live where they tell you to inhale and exhale.. we all know of countries where that seems to be how it is. with all our warts, i'll take this country always, it is the chosen land the land of the free and i'm pride of it. 
you have your right, also, don't carry, that is fine. but don't force that on us.. we do or we don't, but we don't make anyone do or don't bec that is how we feel. freedom, that is an awesome thing.


Estelle said:


> My word what a belligerent violent nation you Americans are. I wonder how many of you have seen the after effects of a gun shot wound? Also when it comes to the nitty gritty would you be able to use it?
> I've travelled all over America and don't feel any more threatened than I would say in London or Paris. In fact I was in New York last August and was struck by how clean, beautiful and safe it was. The areas where there has been crime have now beautiful boutiques and are a joy to walk in. It saddens me that you feel the need to bear arms.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

OK ENOUGH!!! Where is the moderator? This is a knitting forum so if you want to continue all this gun talk do it in private.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

djskatie80 said:


> Any city, be it Las Vegas or Phoenix or Los Angeles, can be pretty questionable in certain parts of that city. Carrying a gun is a personal decision and it's our constitutional right to do so. But something to remember - even our knitting needles not too long ago was considered a weapon by "homeland security"


Apparently still are...couldn't take them to jury duty!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

gloxsk8 said:


> OK ENOUGH!!! Where is the moderator? This is a knitting forum so if you want to continue all this gun talk do it in private.


A forum is a place where people with similar interests come together and share. One of our shared interests is knitting and in this thread many of us share another similar interest. If you do not share that other interest you may want to read another thread. Shutting down the sharing is contrary to our goal here and the reason many of us visit.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

you said it all, thanx, that was perfect, just like that dog..love that dog..now, he knows how to relax. lol.


cattdages said:


> gloxsk8 said:
> 
> 
> > OK ENOUGH!!! Where is the moderator? This is a knitting forum so if you want to continue all this gun talk do it in private.
> ...


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Amen!


----------



## Estelle (Jun 30, 2011)

In each of our countries we have certain views and we are entitled to them. I hold dear to mine but you've got me wrong if you think I am trying to enforce them on other peoples. I am merely stating what I feel very deeply.
Britain is old with an impressive history but I know that it has not got everything right. However in this instance I and the vast majority of my countrymen believe it has. 
America sadly does not have the monopoly on bad people- there are criminals and evil doers everywhere but we believe in the rule of law and not taking the law into our own hands. We might just get it wrong!
However I will stick to talking about textiles and knitting from now on.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> I'm still giggling at the picture of you, the gun & knitting :lol: makes me think of this cute story :lol: :lol:
> 
> This is hilarious. I am cracking up. This reminds me of the commercial with the husband and wife walking in the parking lot, she is on her BB yaking a mile a minute and he is just walking behind her. They get to "their" car and she is clicking away on the remote to open the car door, but nothing is happening, then she gets frustrated and asks him why isn't the door opening, he very calmly points to their car which is over on the other side of the parking lot. But it is his face. He just stands there while she is yaking away and pressing the button with this expression on his face. It is too funny.
> 
> ...


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

estelle, just as we have our freedom to speak, i'm honored to say, you have that freedom here to. you are welcome to your opinion and i'll stand with you as you declare it. brit of amer. thanx. 
hope this comes thru, these are the sticks i have been working on for the scarves i'm making. i sure hope it comes thru...


Estelle said:


> In each of our countries we have certain views and we are entitled to them. I hold dear to mine but you've got me wrong if you think I am trying to enforce them on other peoples. I am merely stating what I feel very deeply.
> Britain is old with an impressive history but I know that it has not got everything right. However in this instance I and the vast majority of my countrymen believe it has.
> America sadly does not have the monopoly on bad people- there are criminals and evil doers everywhere but we believe in the rule of law and not taking the law into our own hands. We might just get it wrong!
> However I will stick to talking about textiles and knitting from now on.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

it did, i'm a genius... well, if not a genius, close to it, right? i have worked for some time to figure out what i was doing that i couldn't post that pic. anyrate, i have had fun doing these. i did injury myself with the 2nd from the top...that was a skewer and i cut it to shorten it, i also got ME. but my wound is doing well and i am going to make more...they are fun.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Estelle said:


> Phew - if you sat with a gun in a car in England even if you were knitting you would be arrested.
> I guess this is the difference between the US and here. I doubt if many people would applaud you but would be very very wary and think you were crazy. Before long you would be surrounded by the police who, by the way, don't as a rule carry guns and they would would remove said gun and demand to see your licence.
> I know this is controversial but my word I wouldn't want to shoot anybody. I like a quiet life simply knitting.


Well apparantely you never been robbed by knife point in your own home, if i had my gun, the guy would be dead, i was raised around rifles, shotguns, handguns, and my spouse was a cop, i know how to use a gun as well as my kids, i told my kids if someone breaks into your home, shoot first and ask questions later, why should we let the intruder get the drop on us. I hope that never happens to you.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

You definetly are a genius. They are lovely. Edith M


fran-e said:


> it did, i'm a genius... well, if not a genius, close to it, right? i have worked for some time to figure out what i was doing that i couldn't post that pic. anyrate, i have had fun doing these. i did injury myself with the 2nd from the top...that was a skewer and i cut it to shorten it, i also got ME. but my wound is doing well and i am going to make more...they are fun.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

thanx, edith, i knew someone would recognize me for what i am.... say, how do you know a genius when you see one? lol. thanx. fun to do..


Edith M said:


> You definetly are a genius. They are lovely. Edith M
> 
> 
> fran-e said:
> ...


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

fran-e said:


> thanx, edith, i knew someone would recognize me for what i am.... say, how do you know a genius when you see one? lol. thanx. fun to do..
> 
> 
> Edith M said:
> ...


Those are really pretty. I made some wooden dpn, but mine don't look that nice. I made quite a few at once and I guess a little more time spent on them would help.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

what did you use to make the dpn? the things that i am making are for holding the scarves together, like a pin. but i wonder how you can make dpn's. do you use doles? how do you sharpen them? i used pencil sharpener, but i have to watch it close, or they splinter.. not good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fran-e, you can cut dowel rods to length, then sharpen gently with a pencil sharpener, and use sandpaper to finish them. I have also made straits the same way. And then just glued a wooden ball on the other end. I usually use my band sander, I know that's not the name of it, but I can't remember what it's called! And those shawl pins are beautiful! You ARE a genius! Just be careful next time, no more boo boos alowed.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Why?


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

cattdages said:


> gloxsk8 said:
> 
> 
> > OK ENOUGH!!! Where is the moderator? This is a knitting forum so if you want to continue all this gun talk do it in private.
> ...


I am an American, and I support gun control. I agree with Estelle, Marosa, and Cattdages. What I don't get is why Janina thought this was funny.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I live in Las Vegas, and I work for the Police Department.
I register guns and take citizen's reports.
Just our sub station alone, registers over 200 guns a month.
The crime rate is high in our city, and many citizens have taken to carrying guns for protection. I personally don't have one, yet...


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Fran-e, you can cut dowel rods to length, then sharpen gently with a pencil sharpener, and use sandpaper to finish them. I have also made straits the same way. And then just glued a wooden ball on the other end. I usually use my band sander, I know that's not the name of it, but I can't remember what it's called! And those shawl pins are beautiful! You ARE a genius! Just be careful next time, no more boo boos alowed.


You probably know this but, you can go to your hardware or lumber store and get a bigger pencil sharpener meant to be used on the big flat carpenters pencils. It lets you use bigger dowels.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

There are many rough areas of our city, just like any big city. It's not all casinos and hotels.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

okay, so how do you get the different size needles.. like i use 1's and 2's for socks...but they go up, way up... oh, dah, just getting bigger dowels. i was thinking that an electric sharpener might be better than these little ones that you get for eyebrow pencils, etc. what is your take on that..?


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

fran-e said:


> okay, so how do you get the different size needles.. like i use 1's and 2's for socks...but they go up, way up... oh, dah, just getting bigger dowels. i was thinking that an electric sharpener might be better than these little ones that you get for eyebrow pencils, etc. what is your take on that..?


I have a couple of battery/electric pencil sharpeners. I don't even think they do a good job on pencils. Maybe if yours is a better quality?
In case someone was wondering, the dowels are available the same place as the carpenters pencil sharpener.


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Fran-e, you can cut dowel rods to length, then sharpen gently with a pencil sharpener, and use sandpaper to finish them. I have also made straits the same way. And then just glued a wooden ball on the other end. I usually use my band sander, I know that's not the name of it, but I can't remember what it's called! And those shawl pins are beautiful! You ARE a genius! Just be careful next time, no more boo boos alowed.
> ...


I did not know such sharpeners existed.
I always wondered how they sharpened those flat, large pencils.
Duh !! Color me dumb.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

why do you call yourself dumb, you aren't dumb, only dumb if it is dumb to learn...and that is never dumb, bobndejas. that is smart. you are wiser now, now you can go on jepordy and win millions..see, and all bec of KP. isn't life good? just asking.


jejazzington said:


> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> > tami_ohio said:
> ...


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I didn't know you could buy those sharpeners until a couple of years ago. My dad sharpened his with his pocket knife.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

see, i didn't know they had them either. i thought you had to do them with a knife, that is all i ever seen anyone do them with. well, isn't that something. 
i have to say that i love the wooden needles so much better than the metal. plastic isn't in the equation, for me. i've used bamboo and love the, but they do bend, i wonder if using the dowels bend as much, what is your take on them, do you like yours better than the store bought ones?


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

fran-e said:


> see, i didn't know they had them either. i thought you had to do them with a knife, that is all i ever seen anyone do them with. well, isn't that something.
> i have to say that i love the wooden needles so much better than the metal. plastic isn't in the equation, for me. i've used bamboo and love the, but they do bend, i wonder if using the dowels bend as much, what is your take on them, do you like yours better than the store bought ones?


I have never tried the store bought, and honestly haven't really used the ones I made very much. Making them was a project while recuperating from illness and looking for a job. I can't make a comparison. Do you want to try a pair?


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

yes, i think i should like to. they sound interesting. are they hard to make? does it take speical tools?


BobnDejasMom said:


> fran-e said:
> 
> 
> > see, i didn't know they had them either. i thought you had to do them with a knife, that is all i ever seen anyone do them with. well, isn't that something.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Actually, as I have the sander, it's easier! In fact, I don't even use the sharpeners. I didn't know they made one for the flat carpenter pencils either. I take a needle sizer with me when I want to buy a dowel for needles. As for the smaller ones for size 1 & 2 needles, yes they bend just as easily as the store bought bamboo needles do. It's the nature of the beast! As long as they don't break, bends don't matter. And if you make your own, for the price, who cares if they break? But I use the magic loop method for socks now. I either broke or lost my sock dbl pts. And I don't have to worry about dropping them down the sides of the chair or car seat, never to be seen again!


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I totally agree that we in the USA have a wonderful country and part of that wonderfulness is our freedoms. I also wish we could be gun free like GB. Also agree that this is a great site and that we are all free to follow a different thread we we do not like this one. Simple is beautiful!


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

but you use a sharpener for the point, right? i mean, how can you sand the point down enuff..? i have someone sending me one so i can see it... hum, they were sizes 11-17. well, i never used anything that big, but my cuzin says that she used either 13 or 15 for scarves, so maybe i should tell to send me a 14, betw, should be better than a poke in the eye..just saying.. i really want to know about the needles, that is something that has sparked a real interest for me... i love the wood, hate metal, and we don't talk plastic, that just isn't in my book at all, no same page on that one...yeowzer.
so, how you get along with the needles, i should like to know. what kinda saw, etc... could make short ones, for the 20 cast ons, to long ones, i love this idea chickie. you wetted me whistle, now alll i need is me 2 front teeth...lollol. i'm just to funny for my hair. :thumbup:


tami_ohio said:


> Actually, as I have the sander, it's easier! In fact, I don't even use the sharpeners. I didn't know they made one for the flat carpenter pencils either. I take a needle sizer with me when I want to buy a dowel for needles. As for the smaller ones for size 1 & 2 needles, yes they bend just as easily as the store bought bamboo needles do. It's the nature of the beast! As long as they don't break, bends don't matter. And if you make your own, for the price, who cares if they break? But I use the magic loop method for socks now. I either broke or lost my sock dbl pts. And I don't have to worry about dropping them down the sides of the chair or car seat, never to be seen again!


 :thumbup:


----------



## DonnaLynne (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm with you Estelle(pg.10)I think 
america is safe. There are other countries in this world that have bad neighborhoods! I know many people in the U.S.A. that don't carry guns. 

But in reality it is sad that they feel safe carring a gun.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fran-e, any saw will do, even an old fashioned hand saw or a hack saw! And no, I don't always use a pencil sharpener to do the point. My sander will do a fine job. Even a piece of sand paper on a block of wood will work, it just takes longer. If you do it that way start with coarse sand paper and get finer as you go. If I can manage the basement steps in the next few days I will try to remember to take a picture of my sander. It will even sand the skin off your fingers or file your finger nails for you if you aren't careful! I used to do tole painting and we would cut the wood ourselves, and I would sand it. After you get your point the way you want it, smooth it by rubbing it with a piece of paper bag, then rub it with wax paper or use a paste wax on them.


----------



## cindyblue (Feb 5, 2012)

Too Funny, I laughed and laughed.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

you say you used to paint tole? what is that? okay, i am staying with my cousin, so i wn't be sanding, don't have a basement or work rm that i could do that in, very easily. once the weather shapes up, could do some out there. 
think i would like a miter saw, that way i would have the guide for holding the saw. we'll see, but you do inspire me. thanx...have a great evening...



tami_ohio said:


> Fran-e, any saw will do, even an old fashioned hand saw or a hack saw! And no, I don't always use a pencil sharpener to do the point. My sander will do a fine job. Even a piece of sand paper on a block of wood will work, it just takes longer. If you do it that way start with coarse sand paper and get finer as you go. If I can manage the basement steps in the next few days I will try to remember to take a picture of my sander. It will even sand the skin off your fingers or file your finger nails for you if you aren't careful! I used to do tole painting and we would cut the wood ourselves, and I would sand it. After you get your point the way you want it, smooth it by rubbing it with a piece of paper bag, then rub it with wax paper or use a paste wax on them.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I can see making the pins from dowels. I mase some needles for my grand daughter last summer and she really loved them.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

paulette, i'm not using dowels, but i might go to that yet. right now it is just skewers and also, a lady sent me some, i don't know what you call them, but they are bigger around.. and work well on items that are loosely knitted, but for tightly knitted things you need something smaller around. someone suggested skewers that is how that came about.
i want to get into the knitting needles, that sounds grand to. someone in here is going to send one a set, i can't wait, i want to see them, get an idea how to do that.
what a great site this is, so many talents going on in here, it is the best site i have been in for years.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Scarlotta said:


> Because I knit while watching I like plain, simple patterns. Also for the same reason Dreamweaver gives.


I agree with both of you. I actually started the Alexandra shawl -
it's overwhelming me. Back to simple and enjoying it.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Australia is not allowed to carry guns either.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

That sounds. Like a wonderful way to pass time while waiting. Why do you need a gun. Do you have a lot of wild animals around that area. I have never knitted a shawl. 

Rose


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay said:


> Personally, I suspect it is because they can. Same thing with Florida. It seems many of its citizens carry guns. Because it is that dangerous? Or only because the law permits it.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

lucy b said:


> Keep it simple is my philosophy for everything!


Amen to that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fran-e, tole painting is a method of painting on a surface. My choice was almost always wood. I did it for almost 10 years.


----------



## levsgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi: You made my day. I always go with my husband when he goes on welding jobs out of town or to the ranches around where we live. I do the same as you, I take something simple and I also take my gun and knitting and lock all the doors. Husband is always pretty close to the truck, but I never take chances. I wile away my hours knitting (or crocheting) happily with a bathroom break once in a while when we go from place to place. It's heavenly for me and I get a lot done, not only knitting or crocheting, but I get to think a lot too. It's great. Sometimes we meet the nicest people also and that's frosting on the cake. Thanks for sharing. It is good to know sometimes there are others who share the same things you do. ;-)


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

when i was having treatments for cancer after my surgery, i got to drawing, pencil. just piddling around...not great. but it was anything to get my mind off things. but i really wish i could paint. i watched Bob Ross on tv, he makes it look so easy...and i love it. there are other ones that teach things like that, maybe someday i'll try it again. 
thought i would learn donna duberry, but only got a couple lessons, it was a big click there and i just didn't feel like they were open to everyone. my cousin went once, and my one friend a couple times, and they said it wasn't a good one. can't imagine how you can make money and ignore the some of the people there. but they did. 
would love to have seen what you did...bet it was wonderful. thanx for sharing...



tami_ohio said:


> Fran-e, tole painting is a method of painting on a surface. My choice was almost always wood. I did it for almost 10 years.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh my, what an awfful way to live. Only a special squad of police carry guns here, most police don't. I suppose if one person carries a gun the next person feels the need to. Guns and knitting are so opposite, guns for killing and knitting for relaxation. One cancels out the other. It just blows my mind thinking about it. I am sitting here shaking my head. 

Rose


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

You are right. My only question, loc ked in a truck with a gun doesn't help when you have to go potty. All afternoon, I'd never make it.


----------



## Sam2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> Oh my, what an awfful way to live. Only a special squad of police carry guns here, most police don't. I suppose if one person carries a gun the next person feels the need to. Guns and knitting are so opposite, guns for killing and knitting for relaxation. One cancels out the other. It just blows my mind thinking about it. I am sitting here shaking my head.
> 
> Rose


Sounds like NZ is a great place to visit!


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

You be sure and go first. You also keep a few snacks handy. I have a folding chair that I sit in outside when I am in a better neighborhood.


----------



## Estelle (Jun 30, 2011)

New Zealand is a great place to live. As am English woman who has visited there I can recommend it. It is beautiful peaceful, friendly, civilised and oh those kiwis are just so gorgeous. The only draw back as far as I can see is it is subject to earth quakes . I just loved my holiday there. Imagine, we had stopped to look at the view when a caravan drove up and the NZ couple inside invited us for a cup of tea. They didn't know us from Adam but held out their hands in friendship. How about that? Just lovely.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

i don't know zip about zip, really, but you wet my interest with NZ. how lucky to get to go there. wow. guess that would be like me leaving NY to go to Texas, or something, still, the society is different and that is something i love to know about... sounds grand..


Estelle said:


> New Zealand is a great place to live. As am English woman who has visited there I can recommend it. It is beautiful peaceful, friendly, civilised and oh those kiwis are just so gorgeous. The only draw back as far as I can see is it is subject to earth quakes . I just loved my holiday there. Imagine, we had stopped to look at the view when a caravan drove up and the NZ couple inside invited us for a cup of tea. They didn't know us from Adam but held out their hands in friendship. How about that? Just lovely.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Still laughing about 'Get out of the car!'

Another fav of mine:

Blond woman knitting while driving -- police car pulls up alongside of her and yells 'PULL OVER!'

She continues to drive and yells back "No, cardigan!"


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Commenting about fear of visiting NZ because of earthquakes -- well, people from the eastern side of the USA always say they would never live in southern California for the same reason.

My daughter lives in West Palm Beach, Florida - and she and other other-coasters say they prefer hurricanes and tornadoes to 'quakes.

I am aghast at the loss of lives in the recent mid-west USA tornadoes. Also, Missouri has had the worse 'quakes of any area in the continental USA (not CA!) - and NYC has a huge fault running through town - and there are constant movements of the earth no matter where we live or visit.

I'll take southern CA - over northern OH and Long Island.

As I've said: I bloom wherever I'm planted - and will die wherever I am when that happens (hopefully, not on a toilet)


----------



## Estelle (Jun 30, 2011)

I love the bit about you blooming Marny. I can envisage a beautiful flower. Also where you live is lovely.
My friend's daughter has emigrated to New Zealand and was caught up in the earth quake in Christ Church. She broke her arm and was buried in rubble but is fine now and is certainly not contemplating coming back to England even though her house was destroyed.
She is made of stern stuff and loves it over there. As I said it is a wonderful country. Yes me must bloom where ever we are planted.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

Cptldy said:


> O Vegas isn't that bad....
> 
> Well during the day that is.
> 
> ...


I have just looked arts site and they have some great patterns I had never heard of them before. I have never attempted a shawl even when my children were babies.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

fran-e said:


> i don't know zip about zip, really, but you wet my interest with NZ. how lucky to get to go there. wow. guess that would be like me leaving NY to go to Texas, or something, still, the society is different and that is something i love to know about... sounds grand..
> 
> 
> Estelle said:
> ...


Yes, we New Zealanders are very friendly and love helping tourists. I have invited an American I met at the Christchurch airport to dinner next time he comes over.

The earthquake are not very common, but Christchurch was bad. We lost out commercia building which was our whole income and in August when the insurance runs out we will have no income. It is too scary to think about. The building has been demolished and all that is there is a bare piece of land. We are lucky though we didn't loose our lives.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

fran-e said:


> paulette, i'm not using dowels, but i might go to that yet. right now it is just skewers and also, a lady sent me some, i don't know what you call them, but they are bigger around.. and work well on items that are loosely knitted, but for tightly knitted things you need something smaller around. someone suggested skewers that is how that came about.
> i want to get into the knitting needles, that sounds grand to. someone in here is going to send one a set, i can't wait, i want to see them, get an idea how to do that.
> what a great site this is, so many talents going on in here, it is the best site i have been in for years.


Sorry, but what are dowels and skewers? I'm a New Zealander so don't get aot of the language you use.


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> Still laughing about 'Get out of the car!'
> 
> Another fav of mine:
> 
> ...


Why does it have to be a blonde??
Hate blonde jokes, just mean, I think.
Last item to be placed on the not politically correct list.

Otherwise, I like the joke. Thanks


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

[quote fran-e]
Sorry, but what are dowels and skewers? I'm a New Zealander so don't get aot of the language you use.[/quote]

Dowels are wood rods one can purchase at hardware, lumber, and "home depot" style warehouses, and some hobby shops.

They are solid wood and come in different diameters , all standardized sizes.
Used in making models, even bird perches, quilt hangers, closet rods, shelving, even furniture and joinings, tool handles,etc

Skewers are thin wood (also available in metal) lengths with sharpened points that can be used to thread fruit, veggies and/or meat for barbequed ka-bobs, and can be used for many other things.

You may call these by other names?? 
I have to think the items are fairly universal, but the names may change.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

jejazzington said:


> [quote fran-e]
> Sorry, but what are dowels and skewers? I'm a New Zealander so don't get aot of the language you use.


Dowels are wood rods one can purchase at hardware, lumber, and "home depot" style warehouses, and some hobby shops.

They are solid wood and come in different diameters , all standardized sizes.
Used in making models, even bird perches, quilt hangers, closet rods, shelving, even furniture and joinings, tool handles,etc

We call skewers stakes and dowells are the same. They would.be too thick for knitting needles

Skewers are thin wood (also available in metal) lengths with sharpened points that can be used to thread fruit, veggies and/or meat for barbequed ka-bobs, and can be used for many other things.

You may call these by other names?? 
I have to think the items are fairly universal, but the names may change.[/quote]


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I would love to go to NZ as they are our next door neighbours and we have Kiwi's working here in Australia and I can always pick out one when on the phone, they ask me how I can tell I tell them its the way you pronounce your works, it is very slight but I can still pick it up.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, living in San Diego County is pretty much the safest place to live in California when it comes to earthquakes. I'm not even sure we have any fault lines and when we do have earth moving under our feet it is the aftermath of earthquakes in Mexico.

I would rather live with the "iffiness" of an earthquake than the sureness of hurricanes and tornadoes. Granted, with hurricanes and tornadoes one is warned.



Marny CA said:


> Commenting about fear of visiting NZ because of earthquakes -- well, people from the eastern side of the USA always say they would never live in southern California for the same reason.
> 
> My daughter lives in West Palm Beach, Florida - and she and other other-coasters say they prefer hurricanes and tornadoes to 'quakes.
> 
> ...


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Its not just vegas its everywhere even here in N.C. The world has really changed sadly from when i was a child and you could leave your doors unlocked and not worry about it.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I have to agree with you on that one. I never used to mind them so much untill my blonde granddaughter was born and I suddenly realized I did not want her to go through the same jokes I had heard all these years. I work in a school cafeteria and one of the teachers was telling a blond joke and i told her that really wasen't nice . she apologised and said she never thought about it like that. its funny but if you tell a pollock joke ect. people will berate you but if you talk about the color of someones hair and it is always blonde it seems to be o.k.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Same here and in England. At one time we could leave our doors and windows open and unlocked but not now.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> I have to agree with you on that one. I never used to mind them so much untill my blonde granddaughter was born and I suddenly realized I did not want her to go through the same jokes I had heard all these years. I work in a school cafeteria and one of the teachers was telling a blond joke and i told her that really wasen't nice . she apologised and said she never thought about it like that. its funny but if you tell a pollock joke ect. people will berate you but if you talk about the color of someones hair and it is always blonde it seems to be o.k.


Pollocks are called Poles.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

And I think people are becoming way too sensitive. Are we not allowed to laugh at ourselves anymore without someone getting offended?



jejazzington said:


> Marny CA said:
> 
> 
> > Still laughing about 'Get out of the car!'
> ...


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> And I think people are becoming way too sensitive. Are we not allowed to laugh at ourselves anymore without someone getting offended?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We now know this about jokes:

It's NOT OK if it's ethnic

It's NOT OK if it's about religion

It's NOT OK if it's about disabilities or addictions

It's NOT OK if it's about weight, height,lack of height,age, 
or ANY other physical trait

Why are blondes the last group it's "OK" to shoot at??
Is it envy? Or .... what ???

If a joke can stand alone w/o any qualifying offending category,
then it can and should be told that way.
Otherwise, it's someone's cheap shot . 
And it's a mean shot.
An unthinking mean shot.

This joke/story is cute and can read all by itself without the offensive qualifier.

I know it was never intended as mean by MarnyCA, and I enjoyed it on it's merits, 
but people ( and I include myself ) hear things w/o thinking about them, and people just repeat things as they got them, until rendered sensitive.

And, yes, as a blonde, with brain power enough to go around,
I find "blonde " jokes offensive.

I laughed at the story.
I don't have to laugh at dumb blonde jokes.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

This world is getting way too uptight.



jejazzington said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > And I think people are becoming way too sensitive. Are we not allowed to laugh at ourselves anymore without someone getting offended?
> ...


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

Muddyann said:


> You are right. My only question, loc ked in a truck with a gun doesn't help when you have to go potty. All afternoon, I'd never make it.


What on earth is go potty?


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

/Another one of those terms tha is peculiar to country. It means going to the bathroom.


----------



## Dawnita (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm simple and I'm beautiful!! Oh, you meant the shawl. :lol:


----------



## usafwife (Feb 16, 2012)

black kitty said:


> I spent all day yesterday in my truck helping my husband drive and make business calls. I am so grateful for my projects! We drove 300 miles and one of the calls took all afternoon. We were in a rough area of Las Vegas, Nevada so I locked myself in the truck with my gun and my knitting and knitted all afternoon. I was thinking how pretty the shawl I am working on is (I will post pictures later) but it is rated beginner. In this situation a simple project was just right. I realized that doing something complicated can be just time consuming and frustrating. I can make much more progress and have wonderful results doing simple things well. Everyone loves the color of this shawl (blue green)and any one of my friends or family would love to have it as a gift. Simple things can be useful and beautiful and I can make many more people happy with them.


I love knitting in the car! And I happen to live in Vegas as well, lucky for you the weather has been very agreeable lately.  
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

That is a funny cartoon. Hope i don't get that bad. Only problems i have is if i don't park my car in a handicap parking place, i have a tendecy to loose it and walk around in the parking area hunting it down. lol 

Sinple things are more elegant. I do a lot of filet and they look so beautiful when finished.


----------

